#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  "три потока" в ламдре

## Сергей Хос

Нашел расшифровку "трех тантр", или "трех потоков" в ламдре (если кому интересно):

Три непрерывных потока (тиб. rgyud gsum), согласно учениям ламдре: 1) поток пути-всеобщей основы, являющейся причиной (тиб. lam gzhi rgyu 'i rgyud), где поддерживается воззрение единства сансары и нирваны; 2) поток применения метода, опирающегося на телесность (тиб. lus thabs kyi rgyud), представляющая собой практику на основе четырех посвящений; 3) поток завершающего плода, махамудры (mthar thug 'bras bu'i rgyud), в котором проявляются пять изначальных мудростей.

англ (подредактировано)
so-called "three continua" (rgyud gsum), the first of which is the continuum of the universal ground, which is the cause (lam gzhi rgyu 'i rgyud), and on which the view that samsara and nirval}.a are inseparable is maintained. The continuum of the body, which is the method (lus thabs kyi rgyud), is the practice of the path connected with the four initiations. The third continuum is that of the final fruit (mthar thug 'bras bu'i rgyud), i.e. mahamudra, where the five bodies, namely the qualities of the five gnoses, arise, which are in accordance with the vajrayana. 

Отсюда:
http://abhidharma.ru/A/Tantra/Conten...amdre/0004.pdf

----------

Aion (03.06.2018), Владимир Николаевич (05.01.2016), Шуньяананда (02.06.2018)

----------


## Чезаре

> Нашел расшифровку "трех тантр", или "трех потоков" в ламдре (если кому интересно):
> 
> Три непрерывных потока (тиб. rgyud gsum), согласно учениям ламдре: 1) поток пути-всеобщей основы, являющейся причиной (тиб. lam gzhi rgyu 'i rgyud), где поддерживается воззрение единства сансары и нирваны; 2) поток применения метода, опирающегося на телесность (тиб. lus thabs kyi rgyud), представляющая собой практику на основе четырех посвящений; 3) поток завершающего плода, махамудры (mthar thug 'bras bu'i rgyud), в котором проявляются пять изначальных мудростей.


В полной цитате нет никакой "непрерывности" потока:



> One theme is the so-called "three continua" (rgyud gsum), the first of which


Если все три потока "непрерывны", то и практика (второй поток) вечна.
Раз вечна, то третий поток не существует в качестве достигаемого вторым потоком на основе первого. Т.е. плода - третьего потока- нет вообще.
В итоге, при вашем "редактировании" получается что "потока" всего два- первый и второй.

----------

Сергей Хос (08.06.2018)

----------

